
Scaleway New Cloud Servers for Intensive Workloads - edouardb
https://blog.online.net/2017/02/07/scaleway-new-cloud-servers-for-intensive-workloads/
======
fictioncircle
For comparison:

[https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-
md](https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-md)

[https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-
ent](https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-ent)

These boxes are better options if you plan to run such nodes for 3+ months.

------
lossolo
If anyone interested, I've checked the CPU, it's Xeon D-1531 2.2 GHz.

------
OJFord
> _To improve readability of our product range, we 're changing the naming
> convention of our cloud servers. Our new servers are called X64-60GB and
> X64-120GB. The starter cloud servers, the VC1, will be renamed at the end of
> the preview to follow the new convention._

I'm all for this, the names have never made sense to me.

But `X64-60GB` has 10 cores, and `X64-120GB` 12. I think it's certainly
conceivable that someone pick whichever for the core count; not (just) the
amount of RAM.

Why not `10X64-60GB` and `12X64-120GB`?

Then there won't be problems again if a future type, `10X64-120GB` under this
scheme say, is offered.

------
juskrey
Fascinating. My 2014 2.5 GHz i7 MbPro is just 10-15% faster in 7z benchmark.

~~~
OJFord
When you say 'just', would you expect it to be even faster? Does the 7z
benchmark not favour multicore machines or vast RAM?

10-15% corresponds pretty directly to the GHz difference - according to
@lossolo [0] these are 2.2GHz; your 2.5GHz is about 14% faster.

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13591040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13591040)

~~~
juskrey
I expected it to be even slower than that - usually happens with discount
dedicated hardware. Not this time, apparently.

------
hw
Just need these servers in the US with the same pricing, and I'd jump all over
it.

~~~
diegorbaquero
OVH in Canada is close

------
iforgotmypass
I am buffled by the relatively low prices. Much, much lower than DigitalOcean.
Is this service stable? How can I be sure that they won't go out of business
in a few months...?

~~~
hbosch
Scaleway is owned and operated by Online.net[0], part of Iliad[1].

It's probably a safe assumption that DigitalOcean is in more danger of "going
out of business in a few months" than Scaleway is.

0\. [https://online.net](https://online.net) 1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iliad_SA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iliad_SA)

~~~
zzzcpan
Exactly, came here to say that. The only problem is that Scaleway can't
satisfy all of the demand, so you won't be able to order some things at some
point in time.

~~~
nik736
The only problem? What about their garbage storage system, only 1 IPv4 per
server, the object storage which isn't useable for over a year because they
have to scale up resources. As much as I like Online, the system is not really
useable for most projects in production. Also the network in Amsterdam is
quite unstable.

~~~
joering2
Wow you actually got somewhere! I crashed at verifying credit card.

Since they are Europe-based they require "secure 3d". My Amex with $65,000
limit that I use personally and for business works flawlessly in USA and
outside for last 7 years. But not with those guys.

After back and forth battle with their ticketing system, I was advised by
engineer to "finally get a secure 3d card". :) Scaleway should send said
engineer for a trip to USA to see we don't use much of Secure 3d here. In
fact, my personal account rep said Amex will never implement it because it
only adds unnecessary layer and actually doesn't make things safer.

Until Scaleway fix their broken payment system, I will stick with DigitalOcean
and few other mature and reliable hosting companies, because how the heck am I
supposed to trust them with my mission-critical systems, when they cannot even
figure their own payment page.

------
nik736
Wonder why the smaller plans don't have the Xeon D as well. The single thread
performance of those Atoms suck so much that it's not worth using it for any
web app.

